# 4 month old female puppy humping?



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

HI
I have read a few old posts about humping and cant seem to find the answer. Lily is now 4 months 1 week old and she is displaying all the behaviour of dominance/frustration with her bear! I've read that in females it could be them coming into heat but at 4 months isnt she a bit young?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Not to worry it's perfectly normal dogs do it even young ones


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

What Alisha said. Mine did that, too, if she had a large toy available.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

humping as a dominance behaviour starts very young, ive seen 6-8 week old puppies mount and hump their siblings to show "whos boss" and sexual dominance too...
it is normal, if its an unwanted behaviour when you see her doing it tell her no and distract her, and not giving her any toys similar size as her might help...
but the best way is to distract than get her spayed at 6-8 months...but i otherwise wouldnt worry.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I remember getting my leg humped by my friend's spayed cocker when I was a kid, and Boop humps large toys now, so spaying won't necessarily stop it. Laughing at the dog seems to have no effect, either. Removing the toy helps. Or, if you are a kid, yelling and pushing.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

its nothing to worry about kisses humps about everything


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

mine all hump each other its embrassing whrn we have guests 
we just tell them no seems to stop them at that moment in time


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

like I have written in other posts......
Mabelline ... well she had a frog she.... lets say has her way with lol
and ONLY the frog does she do it to.
I just tell people she is trying to turn her frog into a prince lol


----------

